# AMH - 4.1 (boarderline) FSH 6.7 (normal) - Anyone else similar? and had success?



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

AMH - 4.1 (boarderline) FSH 6.7 (normal) - Anyone else similar? and had success? 

Just curious to know if anyone else has similar readings to me and been successful? to give me some hope for my second round of fresh ivf. 

Thanks Gals xxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think you need to worry - there are lots of ladies who manage to fall pregnant with much lower AMH numbers than yours. Your FSH is normal too, which is a good sign that it could work for you. You also need to consider your antral follicle count when you have your baseline scan.

My AMH on my 3rd cycle was 3.64 and I still managed to produce 12 eggs, 11 of which were icsi'd. Take a scroll through http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293447.0 for some success stories with low AMH.

xx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi thank you for your response and having a look at the forum has in fact brightened me up a bit with some hope and positivity.  You have eased my worry a lot thank you!!   xx


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hiya, I didn't have ivf but have ha success with IUI with a amh of 3.  I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Cay23 - just wondered - you say antreal follicle count on baseline scan - which one is the most important for this - the first of the last scan?

I remember only last time on day 9 I had AFC of 13?  - was that good - that is the only record I have noted from my first fresh attempt.

I also had 11 eggs, 10 fertilised, went to blastocyst stage then x1 grade A/A put in and they froze the remaining 5 blastocysts. Guessing I had a good cycle like you last time.  I did get a BFP, but it was a chemical. 

Just wish there was an explanation as to why doesn't work if the whole cycle goes well.  xxx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi JuJu,

Thanks you have given me hope    what was your FSH?  Hope you don't mind me asking.  Also why opt for IUI and not IVF/ICSI ??  Hope you don't mind me asking just curious xx


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmmm I really can't remember my FSH.  I have a feeling it was about 14.  Quite high.  I remember thinking its bad because my amh was low and FSH high  

I went for IUI because we used donor sperm and had success before.  The nurse did say they usually advise ivf for someone with a low amh like mine but as I'd had previous success they were happy to go with IUI again! 

xxx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi JuJu,  ahhh ok hun, sorry I kinda heard of IUI, but didn't really understand exactly what it was for, ok I see.  So happy for you and love the name Noah lovely.

Reason I had to ask because it's just nice to compare to understand really.  My husbands sperm count first time round was terrible (but he had a cold) the second one was normal, but not great - but ivf it was in the end. It's awful looking for answers hey I think the whole thing is luck really xxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Munchable said:


> Cay23 - just wondered - you say antreal follicle count on baseline scan - which one is the most important for this - the first of the last scan?
> 
> I remember only last time on day 9 I had AFC of 13? - was that good - that is the only record I have noted from my first fresh attempt.


An antral follicle count is done on the day you have your baseline scan - the first one after you have your bleed, and before you start stimms. Antral follicles are small follicles before they develop into full follicles and are also called resting follicles.

Do you mean day 9 of stimms or day 9 of your cycle (since your bleed)? If you had 13 on day 9 of your cycle (since your bleed but before stimms), this is considered an intermediate count and you should have an adequate response to the IVF drugs.

xx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Cay,

I have just found my 2012 diary and day 9 was day 9 of stimms - a few days later I had my egg collection.  Is this quite poor?  Please be honest I don't mind.  Thing is the nurses don't really tell you - well they didn't last time, but I know to ask this time having been through it once. 
  
I was on double dosage of menopur and will be this time round too - guessing reason for that is my amh and afc?

XXX


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

It all depends on your age, FSH, AMH and AFC as to how many follies you'll end up with but obviously they'll want to get a good number through stimming without over-stimming you, causing you OHSS. They also bear in mind that they don't want to give you too higher dose of meds that would cause the quality of your eggs to be at risk. It's a fine balancing act! From what I've read, with your AMH, 13, which you had, is a 'good' number. Anything below 4-6 is considered to be a poor response. Also bear in mind that approximately 70-80% of follicles will contain an egg. 20-30% will be empty follicles.

Menopur doses usually start at 150ius for IVF. Sometimes ladies who are at risk of OHSS (high AMH, low FSH, high AFC) might be on a lower number. They go up in 75iu increments and the highest dose is 450ius. The average dose for someone with an AMH of about 4 is 300-375ius.

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Cay,

Yes you have helped a lot.  God it is an emotional roller coster isn't it.  

I never really understood it ALL but you really have made it very clear for me in looking at every aspect of the whole process not just the start of it and tests prior to that!  I never realised before thank you so much.

I asked my consultant and he said we should be ok, they will get us there - but at the same time I know its not guaranteed and you feel left in limbo, but I so understand how there is no definite answer as to why it doesn't work or have miscarriage.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Cay,

Just one more question lol...do you know when I may come on my period? - I had my gonapeptyl down reg injection yesterday and I didn't ask when I will bleed because they were in a rush and I to.  I know my scan dates just not sure when Ill bleed? and I cannot remember from last time at all. 

Promise ill stop being a pest after this question lol  

Thanks xxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't worry about asking questions hun.   You're doing so much with your body during IVF, you need to know what's going on.

Usually with down-regulation, your period will be at roughly the same time as normal. Sometimes it might be 1-2 weeks late and that's ok. This is the same with Gonapeptyl, Synarel or Burserelin. If they've given you a date for your first scan (baseline/down regulation scan) then they expect you to have had a bleed by then. Remember at that first scan to ask the nurse how many antral follicles he/she counts. This will give you a rough idea of how many full follicles you should develop during stimming. Don't stress about follie numbers though - remember with your AMH/FSH any more than about 6 is fine!!  

xx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks cay xxxxx


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey cutesiebug77, I'm really sorry to hear that, please don't be sad. I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. I always say to my hubbie when the time is right it will happen. Keep your chin up and don't let the sadness consume you. Rest your body, and recoup. 

Sending you big hugs 

Xxxxxx


----------

